# CCM FLYER - 1941 Track bike



## corbettclassics (Jun 5, 2017)

I found this bike on a visit to Victoria, B.C. Canada one year.  I restored this one myself - paint and all of the pin-striping etc ... ( I miss this one..!!! )


----------



## sam (Jun 10, 2017)

That's a nice track bike---glad to see it's a track and not a road racer model being called a track bike. Notice the open stays , CCM used on their LWs.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 10, 2017)

Really nice paint scheme - like that blue.


----------

